# rotala sunset - grow with LED light



## DennisSingh

Dang those r nice, which led?


----------



## flowerfishs

diy 56w 3014 type led 36" long over my 40G breeder. LOL. it's the same LED type that you can find in finnex ray 2.


----------



## Matsnork

Are those T5 replacement led tubes?


----------



## The Trigger

Not gonna lie, I'm impressed. These are LEDs that fit in a t5 fixture?


----------



## Chris_Produces

Is there a link to this DIY project somewhere?:help:


----------



## boxboy

Yeah! Where did you find these LEDs? I wanna know what ya did too. Im building a 40B and would like to get some awesome coloring from my plants too.


----------



## flowerfishs

you can get it off [Ebay Link Removed] search "3014 led t5 or t8 bulb". they have 24", 36" and 48". don't get the warm white. get the pure white. it's about 6000k to 7000k. 

each bulb come with an ac adapter inside that runs at 120v, which goes directly to your ac. 
you can open the bulb and take out the hard led strip and attach it to an heatsink. you can get those off homedepot.


----------



## boxboy

This awesome. I looked them up and they are pretty dsng cheap too.
How many of these lights did you use on your tank?


----------



## Planted-tnk-guy

*pics please*

We need pictures of your light setup now please =)


----------



## flowerfishs

added 10 1W led to this fixture yesterday. Color looks a lot better.


----------



## Planted-tnk-guy

How the heck you make that hood that is crazy awesome!! Looks great


----------



## Crazy4discus

Looks good!!


----------



## Chris_Produces

Planted-tnk-guy said:


> How the heck you make that hood that is crazy awesome!! Looks great


I second that!!!:bounce:


----------



## Bergi85

flowerfishs said:


> diy 56w 3014 type led 36" long over my 40G breeder. LOL. it's the same LED type that you can find in finnex ray 2.


Is it really as good as the Ray 2's? I have a Ray 2 on my tank along with a dual T-5 fixture. I want to buy another Finnex, but if this works, i'll do this!


----------



## serenityfate

Should post the diy link


----------



## flowerfishs

Bergi85 said:


> Is it really as good as the Ray 2's? I have a Ray 2 on my tank along with a dual T-5 fixture. I want to buy another Finnex, but if this works, i'll do this!


it's equal t 2 ray II 36", but the lght separate more even to the tank. I added another 10 1W red LED. The color spectrum is amazing good. 

I have been using it since last september till now.


----------



## flowerfishs

serenityfate said:


> Should post the diy link


I make up this diy fixture, so no link.


----------



## JwDiedrich16

could you show off the hood sometime!


----------



## Cyanider

How do the T5 LED strips compare to an actual T5 bulb par-wise? I'm due for new bulbs and this would be a sweet option!


----------



## flowerfishs

Cyanider said:


> How do the T5 LED strips compare to an actual T5 bulb par-wise? I'm due for new bulbs and this would be a sweet option!


 
I don't know the par either the LED or T5 bulb. I use it for the purpose of energy save and doesn't have to worry about changing bulb.


----------



## flowerfishs

look at my purple Bacopa salzmannii. you can see that the lower bottom leaves are green. new growth with EI dose make it turn to purple.

most of my plant's color pops out after I give up pps-pro dose and use EI with 50% weekly tap water change.
I use to do 30% RO water change with pps-pro. EI dose is like a migic. 












*I may post a thread on the DIY sub-forum for how to build the LED fixture if I am not too lazy. LOL*


----------



## burr740

Nice set-up, great looking plants. 

Hope you post that DIY thread.. :hihi:


----------



## blinky2088

Looks Great

Are these the bulbs that fit into a t5/t8 fixture. 

You just need to Take out the Ballasts and Starter or bypass them and run directly into 110v/120v??


----------



## sumer

flowerfishs said:


> look at my purple Bacopa salzmannii. you can see that the lower bottom leaves are green. new growth with EI dose make it turn to purple.
> 
> most of my plant's color pops out after I give up pps-pro dose and use EI with 50% weekly tap water change.
> I use to do 30% RO water change with pps-pro. EI dose is like a migic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I may post a thread on the DIY sub-forum for how to build the LED fixture if I am not too lazy. LOL*


If you really took the pain to select that text and increase the size and change the color, I am very sure you'd write that DIY thing pretty soon


----------



## Crazy4discus

Looks good!!


----------



## plantbrain

flowerfishs said:


> look at my purple Bacopa salzmannii. you can see that the lower bottom leaves are green. new growth with EI dose make it turn to purple.
> 
> most of my plant's color pops out after I give up pps-pro dose and use EI with 50% weekly tap water change.
> I use to do 30% RO water change with pps-pro. EI dose is like a migic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I may post a thread on the DIY sub-forum for how to build the LED fixture if I am not too lazy. LOL*


Make sure to stay up with good CO2 and current.
Nice color on the LED Lighting for these 2 species.

I'm sure better color development is possible with different Red LED's mixed together with a few whites and blues mixed in for balance. Basically a 3:1 ratio, red to blue and then anything else to make the lighting not look so hideous.


----------



## Bergi85

flowerfishs said:


> it's equal t 2 ray II 36", but the lght separate more even to the tank. I added another 10 1W red LED. The color spectrum is amazing good.
> 
> I have been using it since last september till now.


Thanks! I'll have to order a couple of them then.....


----------



## West1

Nice tank and fantastic DIY LED. I'll keep an eye out for your DIY Thread


----------

